# Catholic school in California is removing statues of Mary and Jesus in order to be "inclusive"



## basquebromance (Aug 25, 2017)

San Anselmo’s San Domenico School creates stir by removing Catholic statues

We believe in one God, the Father almighty, maker of heaven and earth, ... (unless that offends you, in which case, never mind.)


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 25, 2017)

Moronic


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 25, 2017)

Welp, they removed Israel from their Bible, and usurped their blessings, so why not cater to the world.  Rather they were hot or *cold, *after all.  They have a Pope that is leading them astray.
As for which side they ultimately end up on, note that they are not included in the candle sicks in Christ's Temple...


----------



## Penelope (Aug 25, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Welp, they removed Israel from their Bible, and usurped their blessings, so why not cater to the world.  Rather they were hot or *cold, *after all.  They have a Pope that is leading them astray.
> As for which side they ultimately end up on, note that they are not included in the candle sicks in Christ's Temple...






> Of the 660 students who attend the K-12 school, 121 are boarding students and 98 of these are international students from British Columbia, Beijing, Shanghai, Hong Kong, Mexico, Korea, Thailand and Vietnam. The students attending San Domenico come from a variety of religious backgrounds besides Christianity: Judaism, Buddhism, Hinduism and Islam.
> 
> Stock said schools operated by the Catholic Church, such as St. Isabella, Marin Catholic and St. Anselm, tend to have larger class sizes and lower tuition costs. Tuition for an incoming kindergarten student at San Domenico is $29,850.
> 
> Skewes-Cox said, “If you walk on the campus and the first thing you confront is three or four statues of St. Dominic or St. Francis, it could be alienating for that other religion, and we didn’t want to further that feeling.”



Rome created the  religion of Christianity  to be all inclusive. One must open the door instead of slamming it. It's a good gesture.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 25, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Welp, they removed Israel from their Bible, and usurped their blessings, so why not cater to the world.  Rather they were hot or *cold, *after all.  They have a Pope that is leading them astray.
> As for which side they ultimately end up on, note that they are not included in the candle sicks in Christ's Temple...



Actually Israel did it to themselves. Always fighting and if not for their hatred and disregard for others, they could of lived there just fine.  I think you are cold, and Pope Francis is the best thing that happened to the church. Quit being so frigid.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 25, 2017)

Catholics have decided not to be catholic any more? 

Odd that.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 25, 2017)

Sounds like a top notch school. 

San Domenico School - Wikipedia


----------



## Penelope (Aug 25, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Catholics have decided not to be catholic any more?
> 
> Odd that.



Hardly, read about the school and try to understand, try , I know its hard but you can do it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 25, 2017)

It's all about the $$


----------



## Silhouette (Aug 25, 2017)

Will they be removing all crosses and any reference to the Bible also?


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 25, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> San Anselmo’s San Domenico School creates stir by removing Catholic statues
> 
> We believe in one God, the Father almighty, maker of heaven and earth, ... (unless that offends you, in which case, never mind.)



So a private school follows its own master plan and removes some statues from its campus.....

And?


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 25, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Catholics have decided not to be catholic any more?
> ...



The Snowflakes don't care about the facts.

They just want to whine about statues being removed.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 25, 2017)

Silhouette said:


> Will they be removing all crosses and any reference to the Bible also?



Read the article. Learn for yourself.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 25, 2017)

29k for kindergarten tuition is pricey. Wouldn't take a lot of withdrawing students to make some reconsideration


----------



## OldLady (Aug 25, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> San Anselmo’s San Domenico School creates stir by removing Catholic statues
> 
> We believe in one God, the Father almighty, maker of heaven and earth, ... (unless that offends you, in which case, never mind.)


Since they're a Catholic and an independent school, they're trying to be welcoming to students of all faiths.  People are misunderstanding who the school is because it is run by a Catholic order.  But read the article.  The school isn't doing anything wrong or against it's own mission statement.


----------



## Silhouette (Aug 25, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Since they're a Catholic and an independent school, they're trying to be welcoming to students of all faiths.  People are misunderstanding who the school is because it is run by a Catholic order.  But read the article.  The school isn't doing anything wrong or against it's own mission statement.


Suppressing the Word of God according to the catholic faith, in order to make a catholic school more palatable to heathens is blasphemy actually.  The worst punishment in the afterlife is reportedly reserved for people of faith who turn their back on faith in order to welcome in an opposed competing ideology.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 25, 2017)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Welp, they removed Israel from their Bible, and usurped their blessings, so why not cater to the world.  Rather they were hot or *cold, *after all.  They have a Pope that is leading them astray.
> ...



Rome didn't create Christianity, retard.  Someone needs to slam the door on you and hope it hits you hard enough to knock the shit loose between your ears.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 25, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Yes they did with a  little help from their friends, Tiberius Alexander, Josephus, and Philo and maybe a few others well versed in Judaism.  Someone needs to slam the door on you. Do you really think Christianity would be allowed in a Roman Empire without Romes ok.  Also Rome gave you the Bible.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 25, 2017)

Silhouette said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Since they're a Catholic and an independent school, they're trying to be welcoming to students of all faiths.  People are misunderstanding who the school is because it is run by a Catholic order.  But read the article.  The school isn't doing anything wrong or against it's own mission statement.
> ...


They haven't suppressed the Word of God.  Did you read the article?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 25, 2017)

Silhouette said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Since they're a Catholic and an independent school, they're trying to be welcoming to students of all faiths.  People are misunderstanding who the school is because it is run by a Catholic order.  But read the article.  The school isn't doing anything wrong or against it's own mission statement.
> ...



Oh only certain Christians have a special line to God, I thought that was for the Jews, wait its for the JW's , Muslims, but who really has that *one way line* are the Evangelicals aka Fundamentalists.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 25, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



They created it?  There wasn't but one way it was CREATED, moron.  

Get to slamming if you think you can.  

I think it was allowed in the Roman Empire because of God's OK.  Shows you have no understanding of Christianity and how God works.  

God gave us the Bible.  Why do you continue showing your misunderstanding of things?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 25, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It's for anyone that chooses to accept the line to God.  If you choose, your background if irrelevant.  If you don't, God won't choose you either.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 25, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



And God is a generic term.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 25, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



god is a generic term.  I specifically used G not g.  Learn the difference.  While you're at it, learn the truth about Christianity before running your dick sucker.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 25, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> San Anselmo’s San Domenico School creates stir by removing Catholic statues
> 
> We believe in one God, the Father almighty, maker of heaven and earth, ... (unless that offends you, in which case, never mind.)


Shades of Reform & Conservative Judaism!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 25, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> It's all about the $$





Well, would you look at that.

SassyIrishLass has actually written something true about catholics.

Even more astounding is that she wrote anything truthful.

Yep, it's true. In this case, and he word "inclusive" means more tuition money. It also means more victims for the most successful and most wealthy scam in human history.

[emoji37]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 25, 2017)

Catholic school in my old home town was known to  locals as "Our Lady of Perpetual Aggravation".
With good reason.   They had several statues....Mary, Joseph, Jesus and for who knows what reason, St. Anthony of The Dessert.  Which would have made sense if it were, say, Lebanese Catholic...but Irish Catholic??????  Or maybe it was just a cheap St. Patrick statue whose wig had fallen off?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 25, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > It's all about the $$
> ...



Yeah and you need to cease paging me to your idiotic comments, Lugnut. 

By the way, you made an accusation about me, where's the proof? I noticed you scampered off...again


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 25, 2017)

Silhouette said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Since they're a Catholic and an independent school, they're trying to be welcoming to students of all faiths.  People are misunderstanding who the school is because it is run by a Catholic order.  But read the article.  The school isn't doing anything wrong or against it's own mission statement.
> ...





Silhouette 

How does this 'suppress catholic [lies]'?

Think it through.

It actually does just the opposite. The more children they can suck in, the more money the church gets over their lifetimes. And an added plus is that pedophile priests get more victims.

Indeed, if this continues and increases, more pedos will sign up to be priests. They don't have to work and they get all the little kids they want.

[emoji90]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 25, 2017)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Welp, they removed Israel from their Bible, and usurped their blessings, so why not cater to the world.  Rather they were hot or *cold, *after all.  They have a Pope that is leading them astray.
> ...



Christ's disciples created the religion of Christianity.   Rome created Catholicism.  The two are not the same.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 25, 2017)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Welp, they removed Israel from their Bible, and usurped their blessings, so why not cater to the world.  Rather they were hot or *cold, *after all.  They have a Pope that is leading them astray.
> ...



Israel had nothing to do with it.  And is no excuse for adding to and taking away from God's word.  Replacement theology is a bad thing.  This Pope will lead thousands astray.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 25, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




 With the exception of Luke, the whole Bible is brought to us by Jews.  Rome just created it's own version.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 25, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



You brought Israel up. Hey you are all over RC for having statues anyway, what do you care. If you are a protestant you have the replacement theology not RC . Protest-ant.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 25, 2017)

OldLady said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > San Anselmo’s San Domenico School creates stir by removing Catholic statues
> ...


Catholic schools have no business being welcoming to all students.  It's a Catholic school.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 25, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



You really think those fishermen wrote the gospels and Luke was a doctor. Think again. Also Judaism was not monotheistic until the return from Babylon when they incorporated Zoroastrianism, which is why there are 2 different genesis stories.  Philo is mainly Platonism.  Yes you are like Greco-Roman, but then again you protested.  Judaism never had virgin births, that was Greece and Rome.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 25, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> San Anselmo’s San Domenico School creates stir by removing Catholic statues
> 
> We believe in one God, the Father almighty, maker of heaven and earth, ... (unless that offends you, in which case, never mind.)


Don't know why they would...but it's their call, isn't it?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 25, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



They do in MI. .http://www.themichigancatholic.org/...lity-education-community-at-catholic-schools/


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 25, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Rome created the religion of Christianity to be all inclusive. One must open the door instead of slamming it. It's a good gesture.


I THINK Jesus created the religion called Christianity.

Jesus said: *I Am the Way. No man can come to the Father except through Me.*

Jesus was NOT "inclusive" in the way you'd like Him to be. 

Now stop posting what you don't understand.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 25, 2017)

Penelope said:


> And God is a generic term.


No, "god" is generic. ALLAH is Islam's "god." We call that god, "Satan."

The god of the Bible is always referred to as "God." No other god is referred to this way.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 25, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> With the exception of Luke, the whole Bible is brought to us by Jews. Rome just created it's own version.


Mostly agree. Jewish converts to the "cult" of Christianity. The Apostles, and Jesus (Yeshua) were all racially Jews.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 25, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Then it is wrong to call them catholic schools.  They might be fine schools.  They just aren't catholic schools.


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 26, 2017)

A Catholic School removing Catholic icons to avoid giving offense?  The Catholic Church has been exceedingly embarrassing in the last few centuries.  Now, they're outdoing themselves, with that fruit Francis leading the way.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Welp, they removed Israel from their Bible, and usurped their blessings, so why not cater to the world.  Rather they were hot or *cold, *after all.  They have a Pope that is leading them astray.
> ...





Penelope said:


> Rome created the religion of Christianity to be all inclusive. One must open the door instead of slamming it. It's a good gesture.


In the Precious name of Jesus, the Name above all names
and according to the Word of Almighty God, away with you demon!


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 26, 2017)

OldLady said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > San Anselmo’s San Domenico School creates stir by removing Catholic statues
> ...





OldLady said:


> Since they're a Catholic and an independent school, they're trying to be welcoming to students of all faiths.


The Catholic religion is based on traditions of men,
which is bad enough but, there is only One, True Living God,
and the only way to the Father, is through the Son

A school, run by a Catholic order, should be,
welcoming their students to the God and Father of Christ,
and Jesus Christ as their salvation and Savior,
not losing souls and appeasing the enemy for money!


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Why do non Catholics attend a Catholic school , because they are *exceptional* and *non judgmental*.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Yet I'm still here.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> A Catholic School removing Catholic icons to avoid giving offense?  The Catholic Church has been exceedingly embarrassing in the last few centuries.  Now, they're outdoing themselves, with that fruit Francis leading the way.



KKK were protestants. Remember that!!!  Actually the alt right today say they are Christians.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Let me guess, you're an atheist or agnostic?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



You think the bible proves God or a specific God or several Gods, it proves men could think and they learned how to draw pictures and then write.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



What I know is you won't answer a simple question.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



All religions are based on the traditions of men, if not for Rome, you would not have the bible or Christianity.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 26, 2017)

Here folk, read this again:



keepitreal said:


> The Catholic religion is based on traditions of men,
> which is bad enough but, there is only One, True Living God,
> and the only way to the Father, is through the Son
> 
> ...



^ Use that as criteria for choosing a school that will mold your child.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Pen, the problem with that is, that book is written in a style that is impossible for man  to write.  

Not just prophecy, but codes that can't be duplicated.  And that was done so you would know it was NOT man who authored that book. 
You cannot right your pedigree using the same criteria that the Holy Spirit used.   A numeric code that can't be duplicated.  
None of the writers of the NT conferred with each other to make sure their contribution was in sync with the other's, and yet the book is seamless. What Moses wrote down for the Jews had to be letter perfect to be able to produce the  "equal distance lettering"  necessary for the Computer code to exist. The Bible Code is phenomenal, and has far surpassed the "coincidental monkey text" comparison.  

This isn't scriptural, but because people have found their own genealogies in the Bible/Computer Code,  I have a feeling when the Book of Life is opened, it is the very book we set in our laps.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Here folk, read this again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All religions are man made on traditions of men.

What does she mean by "God and Father of Christ and Jesus Christ ?? , God, and  Father of Christ and Jesus Christ, does she mean the Trinity??


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



There are no prophecies in the OT or NT.  Who were the NT writers?? (We know Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John did't pen them)  . When were they wrote?  Moses , who was Moses, really? Since the exodus didn't happen as in the OT, we have to wonder about Moses.

There is no code in the Bible. Also no prophecy.

Are you a Mormon, to think a God impregnated a young virgin girl. There is no virgin birth. We know it can't happen, also real Jews now or then do not and did not  believe in virgin births.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Then by all means, tell me the name of the horse that will win the Kentucky Derby next year.  You don't have a clue.  Because man can't see the future.  
Lets pick 40 people here and tell them to write a chapter.  Don't tell them subject matter.  Then take all forty chapters, combine them, and see if they are in any way a coherent novel.  Then find  the viable hidden codes all 40 included and see if the all connect perfectly. 
Man is not the author of that book.  They penned what the Holy Spirit lead them to pen.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 26, 2017)

As we can see, this has never been about race.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Then you have never picked up a Bible.  1/4 of the book predicts the future.   Matthew, Mark, Luke, John and Paul absolutely did write the books of the Bible.  I know that because Bill and Sam and Roger can't predict the future.  
What John prophesied nearly 2000 years ago, reads like the nightly news.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



You are right man can't tell the future, and since you do not know the authors of the books , how do you know they did not conspire? Yes men penned the bible , many times.  Actually parts of the gospels contradict each other.

The only one I believe was wrote by the author was John, John of Giscala. read about him and get back to me,
John of Giscala - Wikipedia.  Then read about Eleazar Ben Simon, Simon bar Giora, and War of the Jews by Josephus.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



What John wrote about was as a prisoner.  Of course it reads like the nightly news, they had wars abundance back then just like today.  

Who was the beast, remember there are 2 beasts and a dragon.  Which beast is 666?  Mark of the beast. Which beast?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Contradict or from a different viewpoint?   Liberal and Conservatives of today contradict on what the Constitution says.  Or is it a different viewpoint?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



This is not about the constitution.  The bible did not drop from the sky.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



What John wrote about was Christ's return to earth.  If you are correct and all of these things happened 2,000 years ago, where is Christ that I may visit Him in His Temple?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Didn't say it was about the Constitution.  You said parts of the gospels contradict each other.  I offered a possibility that it wasn't a contradiction but a different viewpoint based on where those that wrote the gospels happened to be in the whole scheme of things witnessing it.  I used the Constitution of an example of how that happens in politics. 

You really have a hard time applying principles beyond specific actions.


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> KKK were protestants. Remember that!!!  Actually the alt right today say they are Christians.



Yes, the KKK were Democrat Party Protestant.  What's that got to do with the dumb and embarrassing decision of a Catholic school to purge itself of Catholic practices and even symbols?


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Why do non Catholics attend a Catholic school , because they are *exceptional* and *non judgmental*.



The Catholic school in question says 80% of their students are non-Catholic.  But, ALL of those students enrolled knowing it's a Catholic school with Catholic statues.  So, it's doubtful that any student is offended by those statues.  I work in a large Catholic hospital, and I'm not the least bit offended by the Catholic icons (even though I personally disapprove of crucifixes and Mary-worship statues).  I wasn't even offended when they gave a prayer at my orientation, after being hired, because I knew it's a Catholic hospital and that's their business.

One of two things is happening. Either the person running the school is a faggot Atheist wanting to de-Catholic the school out of Antichrist and Anticatholic hostility.  Or, the person running the school is faggot Atheist interested in appealing to a wider range of potential students, at the cost of the Catholic distinctive, for the money and thus a higher paycheck.

The students go there because the Protestant parents prefer the presumed Christian culture of a Catholic school to a public school (where a first-grader might be sent to the principal for accidentally calling a boy by his boy name when he's transgendering, oh gawd).    By secularizing the school, many parents might be looking for a less secular and embarrassing alternative.  Whether that happens or not, it's still totally embarrassing to remove the Catholic statues.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > A Catholic School removing Catholic icons to avoid giving offense?  The Catholic Church has been exceedingly embarrassing in the last few centuries.  Now, they're outdoing themselves, with that fruit Francis leading the way.
> ...


Perhaps you can show us exactly who this alt-right you all talk about is. Any links to these peeps? We may wanna look for ourselves to check them out to find out who they actually are.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Catholics have decided not to be catholic any more?
> 
> Odd that.


So no fish on Fridays?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 26, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



Haven't you figured it out? We're all racist, homophobe, Islamaphobe, deplorable, nazi, fascist, commie, alt right.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 26, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Yeah I know the dumbasses started with that crap accusing anyone that isn't in line with their cult crap but if she/he can't point the way to the actual alt-right then she/he proves their own hyperbole is just gossipy worm dung being spread about.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 27, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Who do you think the alt right is , who is the KKK, Protestants.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 27, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



It's common scholarly thought the gospels were wrote in the later half of the first century and not by the said authors.
Jesus And The Hidden Contradictions Of The Gospels
Check out many sources and you will find the same info. 

When was the Temple destroyed, 70AD.  Please give chapter and verse about John writing about Jesus's return to earth.  I see you didn't answer any of my questions. Which beast gives the mark, the one from the land or the one from the sea?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 27, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Rome created the religion of Christianity to be all inclusive. One must open the door instead of slamming it. It's a good gesture.
> ...



No Rome did, and Paul whoever he was. It was created to stop the fighting in Judea and northern Israel.  Jesus as the story goes was a Jew and as a Jew? he would not of created a different religion.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 27, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Why do non Catholics attend a Catholic school , because they are *exceptional* and *non judgmental*.
> ...



The Catholic school in question welcomes all as most Catholic schools.
Inclusivity & Diversity - San Domenico School

It also says many students come from abroad.  They are not secularizing the school. They don't secularize the hosp you work in do they,
we would have a problem if they only allowed Catholics in their healthcare system which  Ascension is the largest in the US and world.

I would bet most Protestants do not go there, as we are fully aware of what they think of statues of Mary and Crucifixes.

The problem is most of the writers in this thread do not understand the Catholic religion.  Protestants come late in the game and put all their faith in the bible, whichever version they read and some are AKJ only.  How many Protestant religions are there? Hundreds and they all interpret the bible differently.  Catholics also do as well, but I'm a RC who comes from the generation that grew up in the Catholic Church, and was taught via the Baltimore Catechism.

What did we do before the printing press, ask yourself that.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 27, 2017)

Penelope said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Just a clarification of what you are saying.

Are you saying that Protestants are KKK and KKK is alt-right in your mind?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 27, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Yes the KKK were and are Protestants and the alt right is a lot like the KKK (pretty much the same ideology, tribal,  the leader is an atheist, Richard Spencer.


----------



## Windparadox (Aug 27, 2017)

`
1) As I read this, one ONE Catholic school in California is doing this. Just one.
2) Private schools run by parishes are not under any ecclesiastical jurisdiction by the Cathodic church hierarchy outside of any religion they might teach.
3) While I am not Catholic, I did attend a Jesuit run university that had only a few statues here and there but none in the academic buildings.
4) I send my daughters to a Catholic school because the education there is superior to that of public schools. It has little or no religious icons. 
5) Much ado about nothing.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 27, 2017)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Scholars believe no such thing.  All of the Jewish writers would have mentioned the destruction of the Temple, their most important real estate in the world,  had they been writing after that incident.  All of the writings occurred prior to that event. The Dead Sea Scrolls confirm it. How is it that you believe John wrote during his imprisonment, and on the other hand you think someone else wrote the book later.  Pick a lane.
Not only did John "reveal" Christ's return but described where he would return, who would be with him, his appearance, and the reaction of the Jews when He does appear. AND the state of the world when He shows up.  Revelation IS the chapter and verse about Christ's return.
And if this all happened already as you believe it has, you shouldn't have to ask who the beasts were.  It should be old history.  So which beast survived a mortal head wound?  Who was he?

Truth is, the beast of the sea is the anti-Christ.  The land beast is the false prophet.  His job is to make sure that beast #1 is worshiped.  Both are yet to be revealed.

Now on to my question.
If, as you believe,  that John described what happened in his lifetime, then where is Christ that I may visit Him in His Temple?  And if Satan has already been chained,  it is an awfully long chain, don't you think?  According to your calculations,  Christ's millennial reign should have ended by now.  How was it?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 27, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> San Anselmo’s San Domenico School creates stir by removing Catholic statues
> 
> We believe in one God, the Father almighty, maker of heaven and earth, ... (unless that offends you, in which case, never mind.)


I thought Catholicism was monotheistic?  Why are they revering multiple deities?


----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> San Anselmo’s San Domenico School creates stir by removing Catholic statues
> 
> We believe in one God, the Father almighty, maker of heaven and earth, ... (unless that offends you, in which case, never mind.)



Then they are no longer Catholic and the school's authorities need to be excommunicated.


----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> San Anselmo’s San Domenico School creates stir by removing Catholic statues
> 
> We believe in one God, the Father almighty, maker of heaven and earth, ... (unless that offends you, in which case, never mind.)



Then they are no longer Catholic and the school's authorities need to be excommunicated.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 27, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...




Seems to me that Hebrews wrote about the temple priests , no more need for them.  

Gee wouldn't the anti Christ and false prophet be the same person??


----------



## Penelope (Aug 27, 2017)

longknife said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > San Anselmo’s San Domenico School creates stir by removing Catholic statues
> ...



Catholic schools everywhere are going to have to close according to you. LOL


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 27, 2017)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



And yet, when Christ returns He, a Jewish Rabbi, will take His place in the Temple.  That means the Jews are going to rebuild their Temple.  And the Jews have begun training priests for the first time in 1,500 years.
No, the anti-Christ and the false prophet are not the same entity.  The anti-Christ is an egotistical politician who is mortality wounded and Satan uses that incident to usurp that body.  The false prophet causes people to worship that beast.  2 different people.
Pen, none of this has already happened.  But it is happening now.  Look for the signs.  They are there.  There is no reason to be caught unaware.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 27, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


Youre going to be really disappointed if Jesus returns. You do realize he is a Black guy dont you?  There is a reason God turned people white as a punishment.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 27, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Herods' temple. They are crazy hasidics, zealots just like John was, Simon waS


The Irish Ram said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Sure there are Jewish zealots in Israel that want to rebuild Herod's Temple and begin sacrifices again, they are lunatics in my opinion and your post makes me very nervous that people are going to try and bring about the end times like in Rev, when that happened in 70AD.  Jesus is not coming back in the clouds. John was a zealot and Simon was a sicarii.  You need to read the war of the Jews by Josephus.

The religious zealots and fundamentals are just like ISIS and the Taliban, in my opinion they threaten the existence of humanity, there is no Satan, but just bad preachers that brainwash the masses with this craziness.

The dragon is Nero, the first beast is Vespasian the beast from the sea , the beast from the land the second beast is Titus. The woman trying to give birth is Israel.  Rome is the new Babylon.

The second beast insisted surrender to Rome or perish, by this time the first beast was made Emperor.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



If He wasn't black the first time, then He won't be black when he returns the second time.  He is a typical Jew, unadorned. And I won't be disappointed to see Him, no matter what color He is. Truth is, He didn't have much flesh left for it to matter.  I am far more concerned with the scarring. 

He let them beat Him all night long.  They ripped chunks of flesh from His face.  That picture of Him on the cross with a little band of thorny wood on His head?  No.  Those thorns were nearly as thick as your little finger, and as long.  They crammed that down on His head and then took a mallet and hammered those thorns down between His skull and His flesh.  They whipped Him until He was one stroke away from dying before He made it to the cross. His flesh and muscles were in shreds.  He was described as not looking human when the nailed Him to the cross.
He returned in that body, and has it still.  I believe that that is why the Jews will weep bitter tears when He comes back to them.  I know I will.  Some of those scars belong to me. 

We're all the same color Asc.  All made in the same image.  We all look like our Dad.  He's colorful and creative.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 27, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


The first Jews were Black. Ashkenazis Jews surfaced after it spread to europe.  If he was a typical Jew then he will be a Black guy.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 27, 2017)

Pen, the Temple John knew hadn't even been destroyed yet, and John was describing the one to come.  Christ prophesied the Temple's destruction.  

There was a preacher, teacher, who passed not long ago.  I recognized a lot of his research because I used the same ancient library.  But he described something that I had never come across and still can't find.
He said the Temple was actually set on fire by a band of Muslims, and when the Romans in charge heard the Temple was on fire went running to see if it could be put out.  And that makes sense to me.  There was gold in that Temple, and the Romans would have wanted to remove it.  Because it melted down through the stones, the stones had to be pried apart and the gold scraped off.  

Back to Christ being revealed in 70 AD. are we?   Where is He?  If you are using Revelation as your source, then you have to use all of it.
Is Christ in His Temple in Jerusalem?   How did they plan on destroying all life on earth in 70 AD?  Because that is what determines the hour Christ actually does return.  Was there already an earthquake that split the Mount of Olive in two?  How did they pull it back together like it is now?  How was the gospel preached worldwide prior to Christ's return in 70 AD?  
You can't ignore those questions and still maintain that it has all already come to pass.  

If you believe that what is described in Rev. has already occurred, then you have to admit that it is accurate. If it is accurate in the things you believe it described, how is it you ignore parts you don't like.  According to Rev.  not only does Satan exist, he is about to take center stage.  You don't get to determine what parts you agree with and scratch out the things you don't.   That is adding to and taking away from God's word and is not recommended by our Father.  Eve did it and we all know how that  turned out.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Christ's genealogy hails from Urfa, where Abraham was born, not far from the Euphrates.


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 27, 2017)

Penelope said:


> They are not secularizing the school.



They're not secularizing the school, when removing both religious statues and practices?  Nothing is too stupid for you to say.  



> They don't secularize the hosp you work in do they,
> we would have a problem if they only allowed Catholics in their healthcare system which  Ascension is the largest in the US and world.



Don't be so stupid. This is not about who's allowed in the door.  This is about the school changing the product that it offers, and in doing so, betraying their own beliefs. 



> I would bet most Protestants do not go there, as we are fully aware of what they think of statues of Mary and Crucifixes.



Most Protestants don't go there?  Yeah, there's millions of Protestants who don't go there.  Actually, I think you have something else stupid in mind.  I'm very sure most of the students there are Protestants (only 20% are Catholic).  I doubt there are many Muslims and Jews choosing to attend a "Christian", even if Catholic, school.  It doesn't help that Muslims and Jews are only a tiny part of the population.



> The problem is most of the writers in this thread do not understand the Catholic religion.



I think most of us understand the Catholic religion very well.  We're not all stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 27, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


What does that have to do with Jesus being Black? Urfa was a city founded by Blacks. Nimrod was Black.  BTW you do realize Christ or Kristos is a title not actually a name right?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 27, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > They are not secularizing the school.
> ...



I know what its about and I know all about Protestants and how then pounce on Catholics for having statues,  having confession, etc. and the call no man father crap.  Why they are  so upset about taking out a few statues is beyond  me.  They do not consider Catholics Christians, most of them, I know all about it. 

You brought up you work in a hospital, so I think its appropriate. No they do not understand the Catholic religion at all and those who left it never got it. We are not fundamentalist. 

Same with hosp and healthcare, and schools , the Catholic religion takes all unlike some Protestant schools.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 27, 2017)

How many Jesus's are in the Gospels??


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 27, 2017)

longknife said:


> Then they are no longer Catholic and the school's authorities need to be excommunicated.



That's really what's going on here.  The school leadership in school is no longer Catholic.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 28, 2017)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> Why do non Catholics attend a Catholic school , because they are *exceptional* and *non judgmental*


Shit..._seriously?!
_
It would be awesome, if, at the very least,
a prerequisite for posting here,
involved an assessment test and qualifying score!

If your statement were true...
WE WOULDN'T BE HAVING THIS DISCUSSION!
It's those *NOT* of the Catholic faith that have the problem!

Furthermore... IT'S NOT A CATHOLIC SCHOOL...*ANYMORE*
MUSLIMS *DO NOT* SEND THEIR KIDS TO CATHOLIC SCHOOLS!
BUDDHISTS* DO NOT* SEND THEIR KIDS TO CATHOLIC SCHOOLS!
HINDUS *DO NOT* SEND THEIR KIDS TO CATHOLIC SCHOOLS!
JEWS *DO NOT* SEND THEIR KIDS TO CATHOLIC SCHOOLS!

CHRISTIANS *DO NOT* SEND THEIR KIDS TO CATHOLIC SCHOOLS,
though, Christians, Baptists, Lutheran, Protestants,
would be the only exception to my statement

Regardless, the Catholic Archdiocese 
has ABSOLUTELY, no business
pushing God to the background to cater to world religions!

No surprise there...
replacing Almighty God for the Almighty dollar


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 28, 2017)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> Yet I'm still here.


Is the demon still here?

People aren't demons, they have demons...
This is a spiritual battle darling!

Laugh all you want...mark my word,
the day will come, when you reflect on this exchange,
and you won't be laughing!


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 28, 2017)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> All religions are based on the traditions of men, if not for Rome, you would not have the bible or Christianity


Not true...do your homework


----------



## Windparadox (Aug 28, 2017)

longknife said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > San Anselmo’s San Domenico School creates stir by removing Catholic statuesWe believe in one God, the Father almighty, maker of heaven and earth, ... (unless that offends you, in which case, never mind.)
> ...


`
Would that be your opinion?


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 28, 2017)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Here folk, read this again:
> ...





Penelope said:


> All religions are man made on traditions of men.


I told you to do your homework...that's not true


Penelope said:


> What does she mean by "God and Father of Christ and Jesus Christ ?? , God, and Father of Christ and Jesus Christ, does she mean the Trinity??


Why are you asking someone else what I mean?

Lol...see, you were here at the time you posted this,
but, definitely not the demon!


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 28, 2017)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Praise God...Lol, I love it

You think you're just posting but, 
I see it in a whole different light!


Penelope said:


> There are no prophecies in the OT or NT. Who were the NT writers?? (We know Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John did't pen them) . When were they wrote? Moses , who was Moses, really? Since the exodus didn't happen as in the OT, we have to wonder about Moses.


Wow...really, do your homework


Penelope said:


> to think a God impregnated a young virgin girl. There is no virgin birth. We know it can't happen,


Again, wow...

You don't even know the Bible is full of prophesy, OT & NT
You don't know it can't happen, that's what you believe can't happen

With God, all things are possible,
lean not on your own understanding
It is written, Man shall not live by bread alone, 
but by every Word that proceedeth out of the mouth of God. 

You really have to understand Jesus, as the sacrifice
in order to realize the necessity of that being the truth


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 28, 2017)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> Actually parts of the gospels contradict each other.


Ummm, Absolutely not!

I've told you to do your homework

Start researching the origins of the first printed Bible
that alone will keep you busy...

written works were omitted by the Jewish Scribes
they denied Aramaic origins of written works
until the discovery of The Dead Sea Scrolls

You have the church of Rome, the pope
commission the translation of the Bible from Greek to Latin
Do you know how many times the Bible has been translated
There was literal translation and interpretive translation

Omg...just do the work


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 28, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> San Anselmo’s San Domenico School creates stir by removing Catholic statues
> 
> We believe in one God, the Father almighty, maker of heaven and earth, ... (unless that offends you, in which case, never mind.)



they should remove statues of Mary anyway.  she's not deity.
actually, they should remove statues of all of them.... it's very easy to worship God/Jesus without a statue or picture anyway....


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 28, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Oye vay...while I welcome your ignorance
being met with the truth, which will benefit you
if you so choose to seek the path being laid out for you...

I find it very irritating that you insist on posting
pertaining to subject matter you are so clueless about!

And the disciples were called Christians first in Antioch.

Acts 11:26

The Roman Catholic Church...

God didn't create religion 
nor did Jesus create a new or different religion

Jesus came to fulfill Scripture
the Jews knew there was to be a Messiah
but they rejected Jesus being Him


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 28, 2017)

Penelope said:


> The problem is most of the writers in this thread do not understand the Catholic religion.


ROFLMMFAO

You don't even have a basic understanding of religion

The Catholic Archdiocese has taken such a hit
this is what they are resorting to.
Its not about God, its about finances


----------



## Penelope (Aug 28, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



I don't have a demon, silly person.  I remember this exchange since I'm here today. There is no spiritual battle,  there are people who do good things and people who do evil things. No one needs an exorcism.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 28, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...





keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Well explain what you mean?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 28, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Please read all of 
*Matthew 5*

do not take things out of context.  If you read the whole NT you will see that many called themselves the messiah, and the jewish messiah would be a zealot. Was the Jesus as you picture him a Jewish Messiah? 
Is he a zealot or a pacifist. 

Back to Matt 5
*Teaching About Retaliation.* 38 ]“You have heard that it was said,‘An eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth.’ 39 But I say to you, offer no resistance to one who is evil. When someone strikes you on [your] right cheek, turn the other one to him as well. 40 If anyone wants to go to law with you over your tunic, hand him your cloak as well. 41 Should anyone press you into service for one mile, go with him for two miles.42 Give to the one who asks of you, and do not turn your back on one who wants to borrow.

comment on verse41, *who is going to press one into service at the time in history?*


----------



## Penelope (Aug 28, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



And the disciples were called Christians first in Antioch.

That is true *according to the scriptures*.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 28, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



What do you mean by this:
*CHRISTIANS DO NOT SEND THEIR KIDS TO CATHOLIC SCHOOLS,
though, Christians, Baptists, Lutheran, Protestants,
would be the only exception to my statement*


----------



## Penelope (Aug 28, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Please state the origins of the first printed Bible?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 28, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is most of the writers in this thread do not understand the Catholic religion.
> ...



No one is forcing all others to go there.  According to the school many different faiths, maybe even atheist go to that school. They go there to get a good education.  I have no issue with removing a few statues to make it more welcoming to all.  

I actually have more of a problem with Protestant schools teaching creationism  in grade schools and Noah's Ark as historical.


----------



## Windparadox (Aug 28, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is most of the writers in this thread do not understand the Catholic religion.
> ...


`
If you don't mind me saying, I'm not sure you quite understand how a diocese or archdiocese works. There has always been the "financial", legal or mundane organizational part of the Catholic hierarchy. They are not, nor have ever been, a part of the the "theological" arm of the Catholic church, which is the *Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith* and is one of the most important dicasteries of the "Roman Curia". 

It would be a big mistake in thinking a diocese or archdiocese has any control over all Catholic parishes or institutions. The Jesuits, for example, run thousands of secondary schools and colleges/universities throughout the US. They report to their own superiors within their order, not to a bishop in a diocese. The same applies to the Dominicans, Franciscans (see: Pope Francis), Benedictines and other orders within the Catholic church.  You might have forgotten that "diocesan" priests are their own order. They are the ones who report to the Bishop or Archbishop.

With respect to the topic, the mere removal of statues and icons from a school, is not in violation of any tenet of Catholic faith or Canon law I'm aware of but that's not something I keep abreast of.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 28, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


it was "created" to "defrag" all the various religions held at the time.

also - ok'ing something doesn't mean they created it.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 29, 2017)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> I don't have a demon, silly person.


If you don't know God, 
what makes you think, you know demons?


Penelope said:


> I remember this exchange since I'm here today.


I said reflect and indicated a future occurrence


Penelope said:


> There is no spiritual battle, there are people who do good things and people who do evil things.


For we do not wrestle against flesh and blood,
but, against principalities, against powers,
against the rulers of the darkness of this age,
against spiritual hosts of wickedness in the heavenly places

Ephesians 6:12


Penelope said:


> No one needs an exorcism.


Having demons and being demonically possessed
are 2 totally different things....

I was not, nor did not, imply, you needed an exorcism...
its understandable though, being that you're clueless


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 29, 2017)

Penelope said:


> No one is forcing all others to go there.  According to the school many different faiths, maybe even atheist go to that school.



Here's the probable breakdown:
20% Catholic
75% Christian, non-Catholic
5% other



> They go there to get a good education.  I have no issue with removing a few statues to make it more welcoming to all.



They go there to get away from the militant secularism of the public schools, so hiding the statues will reduce the Christians who go there.  As the school becomes more elitist and secular, it'll attract more non-Christians.  



> I actually have more of a problem with Protestant schools teaching creationism  in grade schools and Noah's Ark as historical.



You've already established your leftist credentials.  The evidence doesn't matter, you go with your Atheist worldview.  You didn't have to bother declaring yourself an anti-Creationist.  You know, you're for same-sex marriage, etc.  You don't even need a brain as someone else has determined everything you believe.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 29, 2017)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> Please read all of
> *Matthew 5*
> 
> do not take things out of context. If you read the whole NT you will see that many called themselves the messiah, and the jewish messiah would be a zealot.


Omg....are you trying to drive me nuts?!

You're telling me to read Scripture
and not take things out of context,
yet, you don't even understand 
the Scripture you're quoting/referencing/posting

I read the Bible every day...
I have read and re read, the entire NT 
I don't know what you're reading,
what you're getting at, what you're talking about


Penelope said:


> Back to Matt 5
> *Teaching About Retaliation.* 38 ]“You have heard that it was said,‘An eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth.’ 39 But I say to you, offer no resistance to one who is evil. When someone strikes you on [your] right cheek, turn the other one to him as well. 40 If anyone wants to go to law with you over your tunic, hand him your cloak as well. 41 Should anyone press you into service for one mile, go with him for two miles.42 Give to the one who asks of you, and do not turn your back on one who wants to borrow.
> 
> comment on verse41, *who is going to press one into service at the time     history? *


Yes, back to Matthew 5

Seriously... wtf are you talking about?

Its like you're trying to connect the dots,
and you don't know what a dot looks like!



Penelope said:


> comment on verse41, *who is going to press one into service at the time in history?*


WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? 

Verse 41


Penelope said:


> 41 Should anyone press you into service for one mile, go with him for two miles.


GO THE EXTRA MILE, IF SOMEONE ASKS YOU FOR HELP
HELP THEM, THEN SOME, MORE THEN THEY'RE ASKING YOU TO



Penelope said:


> comment on verse41, *who is going to press one into service at the time in history?*


_Who is going to press one into service
at that time in history?_

YOU CANT EVEN GRASP, A BASIC UNDERSTANDING 
OF SCRIPTURE VERSES, ON THEIR OWN, STANDALONE...

AND, YOU'RE TELLING ME, 
NOT TO TAKE IT OUT OF CONTEXT!
HOW WOULD YOU EVEN KNOW!

Furthermore, what did *that* have to do with anything?

Straight up...you shouldn't be allowed to post on this thread!


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 29, 2017)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> Well explain what you mean?


Hell no...
you can't even grasp Matthew 5:41


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 29, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Windparadox said:


> If you don't mind me saying, I'm not sure you quite understand how a diocese or archdiocese works.


If I did mind, I don't belong here...With that said, 
I'm quite sure you don't understand,
how a diocese and archdiocese works,
has absolutely nothing to do with,
the point some of us are trying to get across.


Windparadox said:


> There has always been the "financial", legal or mundane organizational part of the Catholic hierarchy. They are not, nor have ever been, a part of the the "theological" arm of the Catholic church


Furthermore, I'm quite sure you don't know
as much as you like to think you do, about the Catholic church

They most definitely are, 
and always have been, hand in hand.

The only difference now, as opposed to then, is,
how to increase the revenue that has been lost
from the massive exodus of their flock

That's why pope Francis,
that's why a softening on some positions
Darling, God doesn't change, nor does His Word
He is the same yesterday, today and tomorrow


Windparadox said:


> With respect to the topic, the mere removal of statues and icons from a school, is not in violation of any tenet of Catholic faith or Canon law I'm aware of


With respect to the topic, this has shit to do with
violations of any laws pertaining to the Catholic faith.

Their "laws" are not from God, nor supersede the Sacrifice
We are not under Gods laws, we are under Gods Grace
That's why Christ died and God resurrected Him.

This isn't about the statues being removed,
but, rather, what removing them signifies...
removing God and being ashamed instead of bold


----------



## Penelope (Aug 29, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



*Wrong,
*
Rome had roads in Judea and all of northern Israel and their whole empire,  they also had mile signs on the roads, 
so when a soldiers would see a none soldier they would force one into service to carry their load for one mile, 

Jesus said to carry it for two miles.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 29, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Just did,  now tell me where the first bible was printed?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 29, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



You read it everyday and yet you take it out of context, culture and eras it was written in.  You may read it everyday, but you have not studied it.

Your are right this needs to go into the religion thread, its no longer current events. Maybe we can talk about the printing of the first bible there.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 29, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...






iceberg said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...





BulletProof said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > No one is forcing all others to go there.  According to the school many different faiths, maybe even atheist go to that school.
> ...



So Noahs Ark is real history and by Creationist , I mean everything that goes with it, Adam and Eve, the tree of knowledge, the snake.  You do not believe in evolution?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2017)

Penelope said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Until one of those that claims evolution is true can provide an  picture of my actual great, great, great, great  . . .  great grandfather from 20,000 generations ago they say I evolved from, NO.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Prove Adam and Eve, and leave the bible out of it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I can't prove it to the standard you'd want.    You can't prove what you believe to a standard I want.  Difference is you'll take my lack of meeting your standard as enough in order for you to discount what I believe while refusing to apply that same thing to your lack of meeting my standard.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 29, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


prove biblical characters without using the bible!!!!

people like you are an ass in this area just to be a fucking ass. if you don't wish to believe, fine. don't. your call. but if you want people to respect that, how about respecting them?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



That's what I tell them when they ask such questions.  I don't care whether or not they believe if I can't provide proof to the level they'll accept.  The problem is they can't provide proof of what they believe to my standards yet still expect me to believe them.


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 29, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Prove Adam and Eve, and leave the bible out of it.



Prove your skull isn't full of sh1t.  The stuff you post is pretty stupid, yet you believe it without real proof, and often in spite of evidence to the contrary.  So, why the f1ck do you ask for proof of something your philosophy prevents you from believing?

Genetics prove a common ancestor of both men and women, Y-chromosome Adam and mitochondrial Eve.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


like i said, give some respect, get it back.

be an ass, be alone.

i gave up religion for lent a LONG time ago but raised very roman catholic. so far she's just blithering w/o much real knowledge of the faith.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 29, 2017)

Nice to see that Roman Catholics are becoming more Christian and less pagan.


----------



## Windparadox (Aug 29, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Your opinions are wrong. Nothing you have yet to say is fact. While I treat others opinions with respect, yours are so far from reality as to be fantasy.  I don't blame you however. Many whom hold close to the protestant teaching of *sola scriptura*  ("by scripture alone") is the doctrine that the Bible contains all knowledge necessary for salvation and holiness. They sincerely and fervently believe that their interpretation of God and scripture is absolute and needs no evidence or proof. Alls more the pity. Meaningful dialogue at this point This is why I didn't provide evidence to back up my claims. You wouldn't have read it.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 29, 2017)

LittleNipper said:


> Nice to see that Roman Catholics are becoming more Christian and less pagan.



Spoken like a true Protestant.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 29, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


----------



## Penelope (Aug 29, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



I guess you can't as well. That is why the RCC says evolution is not counter to creationism.  Its not either or,  its both.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 29, 2017)

Penelope said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


sure i can. but when i see someone making religious games in front of someone and having zero respect for how they feel, yea, i see no point in trying to be courteous to you.

you are all over the map and it's just time to walk away from the train wreck. have a wondeful life.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 29, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



End days people scare me that is why, they should not take the bible literally, neither the Quran nor the Torah.
They will end up rebuilding the temple in Jerusalem which will start WWIII, and many Protestants believe in the end of days and want to see Jesus come back in the clouds, so that is why this cultist of sola scriptura as Gods ultimate word has to end.

That in itself should scare the hell out of you.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2017)

Penelope said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



What concerns me is people like you that claim to know something about Christianity actual know very little but can convince others of your bullshit viewpoint.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


that's why i just stopped. trolling around and mocking people who don't feel like she does.

got enough of that crap in the world, i don't need to play along.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2017)

Penelope said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



The end of days people shouldn't bother you.  What's going to happen in the end should especially when you so blatantly misrepresent what God's word says.  I'm not one of those that goes around screaming and yelling about it.  However, I do acknowledge that I believe things will happen in the end days as the Bible teaches.  As a believer, it doesn't scare me.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



God's word says there will be people like that misrepresenting His word.  It also says how God will deal with those that do so.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Gods word, men wrote the bible over hundreds of years.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Like I said, concern yourself with what will happen.  It won't be my fault you don't but in typical fashion you'll find someone to blame other than yourself.  Good luck with the results.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



like i said, i'm no longer religious but i'll fully respect those who believe otherwise and hope for the same in return.

i get turned off when people try to "save me" and it can get ugly that way also.


----------



## Windparadox (Aug 29, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Since no one but yourself can "save you", no reason to get turned off.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


no reason to keep pushing religion on me either, but people, at times, do.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



No reason to think I am.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


heh - was NOT referring to you. the overall # of people who do try this is small. 

most of the "extreme" crap people are upset about these days is in fact a small # of people who actually do it. we just for whatever reason want to "normalize the extreme and pretend that's how things are.

the left takes the worst example of the right and makes them the poster child for all right.
the right does the same in return.

here we are.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



I'm  following the flow of responses.  I responded, then you, then me, then you, then me . . .


----------



## iceberg (Aug 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


have fun.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


You should be scared if you believe. God is Black and you are going to have a lot of explaining to do.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 30, 2017)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Well butter my butt and call it a biscuit,
I stand corrected


----------



## Windparadox (Aug 30, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


----------



## Windparadox (Aug 30, 2017)

"keepitreal" - You have done nothing but give me your opinions, opinions which are not only horrifically wrong but a total distortion of reality. While I could take the time, point for point, to disprove and uncover such perfidy. such a use of my time would be an exercise in futility. You are already totally convinced yourself are not only right but apparent believe you speak directly for God herself. 

There can be no rational discussion with you you; period.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 30, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...





Windparadox said:


> Your opinions are wrong.


I'm going to base that ^ on the exchange between us thus far

Opinions are like assholes...everybody has one


Windparadox said:


> Nothing you have yet to say is fact.


Care to be specific?


Windparadox said:


> While I treat others opinions with respect,


That's why you told me my opinions were wrong

Let's get something straight...people get facts wrong
when it comes to opinions, people can agree to disagree


Windparadox said:


> yours are so far from reality as to be fantasy.


Again...care to be specific?


Windparadox said:


> Many whom hold close to the protestant teaching of *sola scriptura* ("by scripture alone") is the doctrine that the Bible contains all knowledge necessary for salvation and holiness.


My faith in God, in His Word and in Jesus,
is the result of my personal testimony...
I can not dismiss, what I can not deny

None of which, had anything to do with
Protestant teachings or doctrine
Which never came about, from Catholic teachings and doctrine


Windparadox said:


> They sincerely and fervently believe that their interpretation of God and scripture is absolute and needs no evidence or proof.


My life is based on a true story

I believe in a God

I believe this God created everything...
atoms, protons, neutrons, electrons,...
the building blocks of every chemical element
which create solids, liquid, gases

water, oxygen, air, gravity, the sun, moon, stars
the atmosphere, the galaxy, the planets,
the sky, the oceans, lakes and rivers

plants, trees, flowers, coral, which produce food
provide shelter, supply building material,
filter toxins, regulate temperature, produce oxygen

seasons and weather, rain, snow, wind,
currents, air flow, atmosphere and clouds

animals, fish, birds, bugs and humans
with flesh, skin, scales, feathers, fur, hides, shells,
gills, blow holes, wings, stingers, rattles, poison,

bones, blood, organs, hearts, bladders, kidneys
stomachs, ears, eyes, noses, mouths, teeth,

veins, arteries, nerves, brains, throats, lungs
genitals, reproductive organs, exit points..

an intelligent design which enables
birds to fly, aquatic life to breath under water,
anatomies to withstand height and depth,
mechanisms to mate, defend, attract, adapt and survive

A circle of life and creation
that depends upon and is dependent of
every aspect of everyone and everything

Yes, I believe in a God,
and the God I believe in, is the God of Israel
being the Creator of all and the God and Father of Christ

My faith in God, Scripture and Christ
has nothing to do with anyone's interpretation

Proof and evidence are all around me
I wanted to know God, not religion
When I sought Him, I found Him

I believe the Bible to be written by man,
through Gods divine intervention

I believe nothing just happens and God is in control
I believe the Scriptures are as God intended
and He provides the wisdom and discernment
for those He has chosen, to grow in His Word

The Word of God is necessary to know God
How else would you know Him?

The Word of God does contain 
the knowledge that's needed for salvation
and how we should live our lives...conduct ourselves
an obedient life, is a Holy life


Windparadox said:


> This is why I didn't provide evidence to back up my claims. You wouldn't have read it.


Ummm, Alrighty then, in your opinion...

My opinions are wrong
and nothing I've posted is fact

But, you didn't want to specifically address them,
or provide the 'evidence' that would corroborate your babble,
because I wouldn't have read it....

yet, you're addressing me in the babble you did post

Like I said...opinions are like assholes, everybody has one!


----------



## Penelope (Aug 30, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



No I do not want to butter anyone's butt.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 30, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...





Windparadox said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...





Windparadox said:


> "keepitreal" - You have done nothing but give me your opinions, opinions which are not only horrifically wrong but a total distortion of reality. While I could take the time, point for point, to disprove and uncover such perfidy. such a use of my time would be an exercise in futility. You are already totally convinced yourself are not only right but apparent believe you speak directly for God herself.
> 
> There can be no rational discussion with you you; period.


I wish I would have seen these posts beforehand

So, which is it...
you need to up your meds or you need to be on meds?

In between the time you replied 
to my last post and these ^ 3 posts, 
I hadn't even posted anything...so why are you wigging out?

You keep going on and on about shit,
but, won't be specific...why's that?

Bitch, everything you stated above applies to you
Everything you've stated is nothing more then your opinion

If you can take the time to keep posting nonsense,
then you can take the time to be specific

shit or get off the pot!

Freaking, bi polar nutcase


----------



## Windparadox (Aug 30, 2017)

`
As you see, once this charlatan has been called out, he resorts to insults. Pathetic but a real view of a person consumed by their own self-righteous morality. I don't claim to be right but I do recognize evil when I see it.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 30, 2017)

Remove Jesus from a Catholic  school and what you have left is a school.  Find a school that keeps Christ front and center.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 30, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Remove Jesus from a Catholic  school and what you have left is a school.  Find a school that keeps Christ front and center.



So you are A ok with statues of Mary and Jesus, good to know. All Catholic schools take non Catholics, and non Catholics go to them because of their superior educational status.


----------



## Windparadox (Aug 30, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Remove Jesus from a Catholic  school and what you have left is a school.  Find a school that keeps Christ front and center.


`
Not really. Faith is installed in a child at home, not at school. Even in diocesan K-8 schools run by nuns, the emphasis is on education of the mind. You can teach a child to mindlessly memorize biblical verses or you can teach by example, but that starts at home. Pictures and other religious icons do not install in a child, virtues that parents are obligated teach.

Good people send their children to public schools, which are completely devoid of any religious icons but most of these same children grow up to be successful adults. The argument that the lack of religious statuary or other such images, affects a child's moral conduct, is not based on fact but fear.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 30, 2017)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Remove Jesus from a Catholic  school and what you have left is a school.  Find a school that keeps Christ front and center.
> ...



Absolutely A ok with the statues.  Offended by them?  Find a different school.  They are there for a reason, and you should not be able to change that because of your tender sensibilities.
This is an attack on religion, not a school..


----------



## Penelope (Aug 30, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Me, not at all, I'm a cradle Catholic, I'm use to them.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 30, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> As you see, once this charlatan has been called out, he resorts to insults. Pathetic but a real view of a person consumed by their own self-righteous morality. I don't claim to be right but I do recognize evil when I see it.


I told you, shit or get off the pot!

YOU haven't called me out on anything,
Penelope did and I acknowledged that...
not because I'm self righteous, because I can admit I'm wrong

Our initial exchange was the result of
my statements regarding the Catholic religion,

Your opinion is that Scripture isn't,
'that's it, that's all' for salvation and a Godly life
My opinion is that it is

I am not evil, you are on bullshit

Bring it


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 30, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Remove Jesus from a Catholic  school and what you have left is a school.  Find a school that keeps Christ front and center.
> ...



I'm sorry but I have to disagree in part.  It *should *be  a parents obligation to teach their children religious virtues.  It is also an intricate part of churches, schools, hospitals.. 
If an icon was important enough for Muslim Obama to insist they remove  crosses at Notre Dame so as not to offend him, then the icons carry meaning.   It is a Catholic school.  Pictures and other religious icons are to be expected.  To say to a Catholic school, "We are not Catholic, but you have the superior education, so we want you to start doing things our way, so keep the education, and remove anything I disagree with." is ridiculous.   
Want to go to Notre Dame when you graduate because you want to play football?  You will encounter crosses.  BE FORE-WARNED. 
The sad thing is we have no problem promoting all things anti religious and American in our schools.  This is just one more step..


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 30, 2017)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Remove Jesus from a Catholic  school and what you have left is a school.  Find a school that keeps Christ front and center.
> ...


Exactly!

Then they should expect to see statues, pictures, crosses...
why should the school remove them?

Accepting non Catholics is already inclusive in itself, no
Removing items, to appease the non belief of others
is ridiculous...they are a private school
run by a Catholic order, enough said, no surprise there


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 30, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...





The Irish Ram said:


> This is an attack on religion, not a school


I view it as an attack on God, as opposed to religion


----------



## Windparadox (Aug 30, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> I'm sorry but I have to disagree in part.  It *should *be  a parents obligation to teach their children religious virtues.  It is also an intricate part of churches, schools, hospitals..If an icon was important enough for Muslim Obama to insist they remove  crosses at Notre Dame so as not to offend him, then the icons carry meaning.   It is a Catholic school.  Pictures and other religious icons are to be expected.  To say to a Catholic school, "We are not Catholic, but you have the superior education, so we want you to start doing things our way, so keep the education, and remove anything I disagree with." is ridiculous.  Want to go to Notre Dame when you graduate because you want to play football?  You will encounter crosses.  BE FORE-WARNED.The sad thing is we have no problem promoting all things anti religious and American in our schools.  This is just one more step.[/I].



`
I'm not going to disagree with your opinion because it is, of course, your opinion. I've never actually concerned myself with such things as I've sought education for myself and children through schools with high academic standards. However, those people of extraordinarily firm convictions in their particular faith look for items of religious nature in choosing their place of education. It's just a matter of taste, not fact.

As there is no one here that represents the _Magisterium _of the Catholic church, which is the final authority on this issue, I have to see things here as just a disagreement of opinions. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 31, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Remove Jesus from a Catholic  school and what you have left is a school.  Find a school that keeps Christ front and center.
> ...





Windparadox said:


> Faith is installed in a child at home, not at school. Even in diocesan K-8 schools run by nuns, the emphasis is on education of the mind.


I believe you meant 'instilled'...Anyhoo

I agree it starts at home but, I disagree that its faith.

I don't think faith can be instilled in children

Doesn't it only make sense, 
that parents who are practicing Catholics,
and can afford to send their child/ren, to parochial schools,
do so, not only for academic reasons but,
to nurture the beliefs established in the home?

I went to Catholic schools.
In elementary school, religion class,
was part of the daily curriculum.

We were taught the stations of the cross,
the sacraments, Our Father, Apostles Creed, Hail Mary
whose who in the Bible, the patron Saints, 
palm Sunday, Ash Wednesday, lent, Christmas, Easter
Baptism, Communion, Confirmation, confession,
mortal sin, the Ten Commandments, books of the Bible,
how to pray the rosary, I was being taught to be Catholic

You can educate the mind with religion,
as well as, reading, writing and arithmetic

Speaking of nuns...what's next,
nuns will be required to wear 
'inclusive' clothing and ditch the habits?


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 31, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> However, those people of extraordinarily firm convictions in their particular faith look for items of religious nature in choosing their place of education.


Your derogatory opinion is duly noted!


Windparadox said:


> As there is no one here that represents the _Magisterium _of the Catholic church, which is the final authority on this issue,


Yep, I knew it

You claim my opinions are wrong
nothing I state is fact and I live in a fantasy world
because I believe Scripture is Gods Word,
divinely inspired and written by men He chose,
and that Gods Word contains all knowledge necessary

You, however, believe the doctrines of a religion
that gave men authority to elaborate and expand on
Scripture, Gods Word, to establish their own teachings, 
and a doctrine of infallibility that states 
the teachings, set forth by the counsel(pope, bishops)
and required of the church(members, flock)
to adhere to and accept as the correct and true teachings,
of the faith and are infallible...or face ex communication

_Extraordinarily firm convictions
_
God IS sufficient!

He was, is and always will be, 
the Alpha & the Omega...the Beginning & the End

He had, has and will always have,
the final Authority on every issue....
especially when it comes to perverting His Word!

 Please, I beg you, defend the hypocritical,
self serving, pedophile protecting, self righteous,
we know better then God, without works, Catholic religion!


----------



## Penelope (Aug 31, 2017)

I will defend the Catholic religion as the one holy catholic and apostolic church. Catholic means universal. Of course I do not condone the turning of the eye to pedophilia of some members of church, 

but I do not want to go to a church where a preacher elaborates on a verse for a whole hour, what they think it means, their opinion. 

Statues never bothered me, they had no influence on me, either way, I do like stained glass windows of a Cathedral and the architect , but today the newer churches are quite plain. Also many nuns wear street clothes today. They also have altar girls. So much has changed since Vatican II.

Have you ever seen the rotunda of the capital.



you can read about it here; The Apotheosis of Washington - Wikipedia 
(all Romans Gods) and Washington's  ascension, Washington becoming a God.

You can't take Rome out of the US, even the statue of liberty is a Roman Goddess, Libertas.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 31, 2017)

What, your posting under 2 usernames


Penelope said:


> but I do not want to go to a church where a preacher elaborates on a verse for a whole hour, what they think it means, their opinion.


No, you'd rather spend an hour standing, shaking hands,
peace be with you, kneel, recite the Apostles Creed, 
which is NO WHERE in the Bible, sit down, listen to 
who died, got married, is in the hospital,
whose getting baptized, upcoming church events,

stand back up, sit back down, listen to Joe Shmoe
do a reading from the book of....

listen to more somber organ music
watch the priest as he prepares to take the podium
listen to him read xxx amount of Scripture verses

listen to organ music while communion is prepared,
this is the body of Christ,which has been given up for 
turns to face the alter, break the Eucharist,
place it on a tray, wait as an alter boy pours wine
into a goblet, this is the cup of my blood,
of a new and ever lasting covenant, do this in memory of me
takes a swig, pauses, unfolds a cloth, wipes the rim

get in line, wait for everyone to sit back down,
kneel, recite the hail Mary, while focusing on her statue
sit back down, bring out the tithing baskets, 
wait til they've gone up and down every row, 
put the collections in baskets, bring them up to the alter, 
blah blah blah...

You spend one hour following traditions of a religion
reciting prayers found no where in Scripture,
and fed Gods Word for 20 min, if that
accompanied by no further dialogue of sustenance

You don't want to listen to opinions for an hour...
you'd rather participate in the traditions of men

What makes you an authority pertaining to the truth
being that you align yourself with a religion
that establishes its own teachings, laws and requirements, 
whether by adding, omitting or changing, Gods Word.

Men have decided that God's Word isn't sufficient
and Christ crucified, His sacrifice, wasn't enough


Penelope said:


> Statues never bothered me, they had no influence on me,


Of course they wouldn't bother you...
The Catechism of the Catholic Church
removed 1(#2) of the 10 commandments,
regarding graven images, idolatry,
moved the rest up and took the 10th commandment
split it in 2, to make up for the commandment they took out

Furthermore, Sunday is not the true Sabbath Day of rest,
Saturday is, but, the papal council felt otherwise...

You follow a religion that places themselves above God
and traditions they've sold you, as a ticket to heaven

Verily, verily, Many will come to me in that day
and I will say to them, depart from me, 
you who practiced lawlessness, I never knew you


----------



## Penelope (Aug 31, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> What, your posting under 2 usernames
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> ...



Gee I have no idea where to start. The priests does not face the altar anymore, he faces the people, and yes we do go to worship and hear scriptures from the OT and NT and the Priests give a short sermon concerning them.  Yes Holy Communion is the major part of the service.

And also we do not follow the OT commandments.  We have a new set of commandments in the NT. Are you a Jew who practices Judaism, they actually have 613 commandments so I've read. 
The RCC second commandment is
Thou shalt not take the name of the Lord thy God in vain (swearing like God Dam it) but then God has  no name that we know of.
All religions are traditions of men.
All religion are man made and the bible was wrote by men, and most of it is Greco-Roman.  Do you understand the Hebrews  were not monotheistic till the return from Babylon.

PS: no I do not have 2 user names, but I respond when someone blasts the RCC because they do not understand or appreciate the fact that they brought you the bible that you read today and due to the RCC they have protected Christianity from inception when they made it the empires religion.

PSS: Sunday is the day of worship, not Sat unless you are a Jew, Friday for most Muslims.


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 1, 2017)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > What, your posting under 2 usernames
> ...


AAARRRRGGGGG 
EVERYTHING I WROTE WAS LOST
WHEN THE BROWSER PAGE WENT BLACK
THEN SHUT ITSELF DOWN


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 1, 2017)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > What, your posting under 2 usernames
> ...


Wow, I don't know whether to start over
or make it brief, 


Penelope said:


> yes we do go to worship and hear scriptures from the OT and NT and the Priests give a short sermon concerning them.





Penelope said:


> but I do not want to go to a church where a preacher elaborates on a verse for a whole hour, what they think it means, their opinion.


So, what you're saying is, only priests are qualified
to elaborate or teach Gods Word, 
which is also, according to the opinion of the RCC

More time is spent at a Catholic mass honoring 
the traditions of a ceremony, created by men, 
then Worshipping God or feeding the flock!


Penelope said:


> Yes Holy Communion is the major part of the service.


Of course it is...so much for the RCC being inclusive

Communion is exclusively for baptized Catholics
and a condition for salvation

Yep, Christ crucified and resurrected wasn't sufficient
and Almighty God, that created heaven and earth,
and everything above, below, within and all living things
is incompetent because Gods Word is incomplete and inaccurate

You are trusting men, who have perverted Gods Word
and placed their teachings, laws, conditions and practices
as being a higher authority then God, Himself, for salvation....
Good luck with that!


Penelope said:


> And also we do not follow the OT commandments. We have a new set of commandments in the NT.


You have a new set of commandments according to the RCC

Jesus gave a new commandment,
He didn't issue a new set of commandments


Penelope said:


> The RCC second commandment is
> Thou shalt not take the name of the Lord thy God in vain


That is NOT the second commandment in the OT
that He gave to Moses, that is the RCC rearranging shit,
so they can have all there statues and idols to worship!

They will remove religious statues and icons
so people who don't believe in Christ and His God and Father
aren't offended and will pay good money 
to send their children to there school,
but, not because God commanded no graven images!

Furthermore, the commandment Jesus gave us,
in the NT, became the 2nd commandment,
which makes it 11, not 10 commandments


Penelope said:


> God has no name that we know of.


Wow...really!

Your real name must be human being


Penelope said:


> PSS: Sunday is the day of worship, not Sat


Yeah, after the RCC changed it from Saturday to Sunday
because they consider themselves a god, above Almighty God


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 2, 2017)

Penelope said:


> So Noahs Ark is real history and by Creationist , I mean everything that goes with it, Adam and Eve, the tree of knowledge, the snake.





Penelope said:


> Prove Adam and Eve, and leave the bible out of it.


I'm confused.... I thought


Penelope said:


> I will defend the Catholic religion as the one holy catholic and apostolic church.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 2, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



You can become a Jew is you want. I will remain a RC , by the way the RCC has Mass everyday.  

Also RC's do not worship statues. 

Yes the second commandment is important because its what comes out of the mouth that defiles a man.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 2, 2017)

Catholic religion is an anti-Christian cult just like Mormonism, Islam, Hare Krishna, etc etc.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 2, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Catholic religion is an anti-Christian cult just like Mormonism, Islam, Hare Krishna, etc etc.



They brought you the bible and also Christianity, the first Church. Without it you'd be a Jew or Muslim, maybe you are.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 2, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Catholic religion is an anti-Christian cult just like Mormonism, Islam, Hare Krishna, etc etc.
> ...


A cult that is self delusional and calls people who believe in Christ unsaved because they do not bow to their statues of idolatry.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 2, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



No we never do that, its the Protestants that go knocking on doors, telling RC's how they are unsaved.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 2, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Yet the Poop says believers in Christ will go to hell and here we are in a thread about how the RC denies Christ over and over.


Perfect example:
"And those who are not completely sure of being “saved” might avail themselves of some assistance from the Blessed Virgin, who promised to St. Dominic that those who say the rosary frequently, meditating on the life, passion, and resurrection of the Savior, will receive the graces necessary for salvation at the time of their death."
How Can Protestants Be Saved? - The Catholic Thing

PRAY TO MARY, THAT OTHER DUDE -- WHAT'S HIS NAME - HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH OUR CATHOLIC CULT!


----------



## Penelope (Sep 2, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Gods wife and Jesus's mother, sure can't hurt.  Obviously you do not know the rosary or what its about.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 2, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Cults like Catholics pray to dead humans and think beads save them.


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 3, 2017)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> Yes the second commandment is important


Yes, its important because God commanded it...
but, the second commandment isn't about
taking His name in vain, its about graven images and idols.

The NABRE version(New American Bible Revised)
fuses 1&2, and indents the rest, to indicate 
the next commandment, resulting in only 9 commandments

God gave Moses 10 commandments, not 9
Obviously, not making graven images and idols to worship
was more important to Him to list that in the number 2 spot

 NASB, before it was revised, 
listed not taking Gods name in vain at #3
and graven images and idols, at #2

Furthermore, you had stated....


Penelope said:


> And also we do not follow the OT commandments. We have a new set of commandments in the NT.


Tell me, how can you consider 
any of the commandments important, if, 
by your own declaration, "we do not follow the OT commandments"

Please enlighten me...where can I find
the new set of commandments in the NT


Penelope said:


> Yes the second commandment is important because its what comes out of the mouth that defiles a man.



Matthew 15   New King James Version (NKJV)

Then the scribes and Pharisees who were from Jerusalem 
came to Jesus, saying, 2 “Why do Your disciples transgress 
the tradition of the elders? For they do not wash their hands 
when they eat bread.”

3 He answered and said to them, *“Why do you also transgress *
*the commandment of God because of your tradition?* 
4 For God commanded, saying, ‘Honor your father and your mother’;  
and, ‘He who curses father or mother, let him be put to death.’ 
5 But you say, ‘Whoever says to his father or mother, 
“Whatever profit you might have received from me 
_is_ a gift _to God_”— 6 then he need not honor his father or mother.’ 
*Thus you have made the commandment of God *
*of no effect by your tradition. 7 Hypocrites! *
*Well did Isaiah prophesy about you, saying:*

*8 ‘These people draw near to Me with their mouth,
And honor Me with their lips,
But their heart is far from Me.
9 And in vain they worship Me,
Teaching as doctrines the commandments of men.’ ”*

10 When He had called the multitude to _Himself,_ He said to them, 
“Hear and understand: 11 Not what goes into the mouth defiles a man; but what comes out of the mouth, this defiles a man.”

12 Then His disciples came and said to Him, “Do You know 
that the Pharisees were offended when they heard this saying?”

13 But He answered and said, “Every plant which My heavenly Father 
has not planted will be uprooted. 14 *Let them alone. *
*They are blind leaders of the blind. And if the blind leads the blind, *
*both will fall into a ditch.”*

15 Then Peter answered and said to Him, “Explain this parable to us.”

16 So Jesus said, “Are you also still without understanding? 
17 Do you not yet understand that whatever enters the mouth 
goes into the stomach and is eliminated? 18 But those things 
which proceed out of the mouth come from the heart, 
and they defile a man. 19 For out of the heart proceed evil thoughts, murders, adulteries, fornications, thefts, false witness, blasphemies. 
20 These are _the things_ which defile a man, 
but to eat with unwashed hands does not defile a man.”


Penelope said:


> Also RC's do not worship statues.


4 “You shall not make for yourself a carved image—
any likeness _of anything_ that _is_ in heaven above, 
or that _is_ in the earth beneath, or that _is_ in the water under the earth; 
5 you shall not bow down to them nor serve them.

Exodus 20:4,5


Penelope said:


> You can become a Jew is you want. I will remain a RC , by the way the RCC has Mass everyday.
> 
> Also RC's do not worship statues.
> 
> Yes the second commandment is important because its what comes out of the mouth that defiles a man.


Everything I wrote/addressed, 
and this is how you respond..again...really?!

Your reply to my post, before that last one,
didn't address, let alone, have a defense nor argument
for anything I stated and addressed 

And, where's miss windbeneathmywings 
to call me out on my statements, point by point,
with 'evidence' to prove I don't have my facts straight?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 3, 2017)

*Teaching About Adultery.* 27 You have heard that it was said,‘You shall not commit adultery.’ 28 But I say to you, everyone who looks at a woman with lust has already committed adultery with her in his heart. 29 t]' data-If your right eye causes you to sin, tear it out and throw it away.SIt is better for you to lose one of your members than to have your whole body thrown into Gehenna. 30 And if your right hand causes you to sin, cut it off and throw it away. It is better for you to lose one of your members than to have your whole body go into Gehenna.

I have yet to see any one eyed , one handed protestants hanging out. 

Have you read Leviticus?

There are a few more in Leviticus 19, do you keep them?


----------

